# Forums Stats



## horseUSA (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/statistics.php
Check them out!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 28, 2004)

19% of all posts, go me!!!!!!


----------



## brad (May 9, 2004)

damed im not on there


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

whooooo 20%..............


----------



## brad (May 15, 2004)

i neeed to get on more still not on there


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

it aint a competition..............


----------



## brad (May 19, 2004)

so i want to be known


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

you are known, you're the most notourious spammer on the site..............


----------



## brad (May 23, 2004)

yhea yhea spam


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

i think it's fair to say you've even surpassed mine and C.C.'s spamming record.....................


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

i havent been here long enugh


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

go me 3 persent


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2004)

no, I want to be known as the most notorious spammer, it is my livelihood


----------



## brad (Jun 3, 2004)

im most nutoriouse spamer or was


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

you have no idea of what i was like.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

hehe i do........

and the stats don't show up no more


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Theyre gonned 

Wow, a 2 and a half week absence and you still aint in 5 figures...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

well it's harder to get posts without you around.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Its harder for me to get posts when im not around too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2005)

they still don't show!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Thats the ironic thing, they do work.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

not on mine


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

You do know the location of the stats has moved...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 17, 2005)

no??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

On the Click on war bird forum and go down the bottom of the pae, theres a small bar graph somewhere around there...click that...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

that kinda sucks........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

No its better than it used to be IMO


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

o prefered the old stats...........


----------

